# PX4SC or Ruger SR9



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

I was going to get a revolver for my first handgun but decided to get a 9mm semi-auto instead. My dealer is pushing the SR9 but after looking at everything out there the PX4 is just the best looking gun I've seen and the quality of Beretta seems to be very good. The full size pistols they have in stock feel a little big in my hands. Good choice or is there something else I should consider? The Ruger is about $100 less but that isn't an issue. Thanks.


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

I've got the PX4 SC and I love it! Feels great, shoots great! Nuff said!


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Are you trying to compare a PX4 and an SR9 or a PX4sc and an SR9?

PX4 and PX4sc are two different types of pistols. PX4 is full size and nearly identical to the SR9 in size. The PX4sc is a subcompact and considerably smaller see below.

Pistol
SR9 = L - 7.5", H - 5.5", W - 1.2
PX4 = L - 7.5", H - 5.5", W - 1.1
PX4sc = L - 6.2, H - 4.8, W - 1.4

I to have the PX4sc and really like it. It is my EDC.

The SR9 has a recall due to accidental discharge if dropped. I bought a Ruger LCP that also had the same problem. I am keeping the pistol after the retro fit.


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

buck32 said:


> Are you trying to compare a PX4 and an SR9 or a PX4sc and an SR9?
> 
> PX4 and PX4sc are two different types of pistols. PX4 is full size and nearly identical to the SR9 in size. The PX4sc is a subcompact and considerably smaller see below.
> 
> ...


I felt the PX4sc would fit me better since the full size (xd) in stock felt big. I was wondering if the SR9 is about the same size as the full size PX4 or if it was smaller. I guess the LCP would probably be a closer size comparison to the PX4sc. They had a Walther .22 that felt good but I don't want that small a caliber. That's what made me think the sc would be a better choice than the full size. Think I'm sold on the Beretta so I hope they can get one. Seems suppliers are out of stock on a lot of guns. Thanks.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

soobaroo said:


> I guess the LCP would probably be a closer size comparison to the PX4sc.


The LCP is much smaller than the PX4sc. The LCP is a pocket gun whereas the Beretta is not. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

soobaroo said:


> I was going to get a revolver for my first handgun but decided to get a 9mm semi-auto instead. My dealer is pushing the SR9 but after looking at everything out there the PX4 is just the best looking gun I've seen and the quality of Beretta seems to be very good. The full size pistols they have in stock feel a little big in my hands. Good choice or is there something else I should consider? The Ruger is about $100 less but that isn't an issue. Thanks.


If you are going to get a 9mm, take a look at a stoeger cougar. It is comparable in size to the PX4. Google it & search this forum. It is essentially a beretta cougar, but now made in Turkey by one of beretta's companies - stoeger. The gun is made from the original tooling, and parts are interchangable with the beretta version. It sells for about $400 now.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Agreed with Beefybeefo above. The LCP is a pocket gun. I only mentioned it as it also has a recall similar to the SR9. I am not letting the recall get in the way of owning the LCP. However it is a VERY small gun and not fun to shoot for any length of time at the range.

What are you going to use this gun for?


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

buck32 said:


> Agreed with Beefybeefo above. The LCP is a pocket gun. I only mentioned it as it also has a recall similar to the SR9. I am not letting the recall get in the way of owning the LCP. However it is a VERY small gun and not fun to shoot for any length of time at the range.
> 
> What are you going to use this gun for?


Mostly practice shooting and home defense. I may decide to get a CCP at some point. We have an 8 hour course in safety and proficiency that qualifies you for CC. My brother-in-law is LEO and I can shoot at his house while getting some pointers.


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

twodogs said:


> If you are going to get a 9mm, take a look at a stoeger cougar. It is comparable in size to the PX4. Google it & search this forum. It is essentially a beretta cougar, but now made in Turkey by one of beretta's companies - stoeger. The gun is made from the original tooling, and parts are interchangable with the beretta version. It sells for about $400 now.


I did see that and read a little about it. The PX4 would be about $540 which is in my price range. Thanks.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

soobaroo said:


> Mostly practice shooting and home defense. I may decide to get a CCP at some point. We have an 8 hour course in safety and proficiency that qualifies you for CC. My brother-in-law is LEO and I can shoot at his house while getting some pointers.


Then don't get something as small as the LCP. Purchase a bigger gun that's more suitable for range use and home defense. I would recommend a 9mm for cheaper practice, as practice is obviously very important. When the time comes that you get your CCP, then purchase a carry weapon. Just my .02

-Jeff-


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Then don't get something as small as the LCP. Purchase a bigger gun that's more suitable for range use and home defense. I would recommend a 9mm for cheaper practice, as practice is obviously very important. When the time comes that you get your CCP, then purchase a carry weapon. Just my .02
> 
> -Jeff-


I'm pretty much set on getting the PX4sc. I wasn't sure how much bigger the SR9 is that's why I was trying to get a comparison between the two. I'm not considering an LCP. The PX4sc should serve well as both a practice gun and CC weapon. If it's too large to carry I'll have an excuse to buy another gun. I can guess where this is going. Probably end up with at least 3 pistols at some point. Sold my motorcycle so I need a new hobby. Thanks.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Can never have enough guns:smt082


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

buck32 said:


> Can never have enough guns:smt082


I just got off the phone with my brother-in-law. Wanted to get his opinion about what to get. His collection is mostly rifles and shotguns except for a Ruger revolver and his service weapon, a S&W .40. He suggested I might like the full size PX4 more for target shooting but he has large hands and I have smaller hands. He said I could join them at the range when they have group practice or just the two of us can go. He doesn't know much about the different makes but believes Beretta is a quality gun for the price. He's in Wisconsin where nobody gets a permit to carry unlike Michigan where I live. He doesn't like our law for CCP unlike Wisconsin where only cops and criminals can carry.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I have the PX4 and like it. I am very interested in the compact version but have yet to see/handle one in my area. By all accounts it is a good gun but I have heard that it is not small at least in comparison to the other compact and sub compact options available. One dealer I spoke with equated it to the size of Glock 19 not the G26. If accurate that seems pretty large for a 3" barrel length compact. I mention size only because you asked about the LCP too. Beretta makes excellent arms but it doesn't appear they have figured out how to do "small" yet or perhaps they just don't want to which is fine. Beretta makes good guns so if it suites your purposes and fits you well then it would be good value. The Stoeger Cougar that TwoDogs recommended is also a very good value.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

FYI-
I had an opportunity to shoot the SR9 this weekend. My father just picked one up and we started breaking it in together. It had many jams, but it is a new gun, and I am not surprised by that. It is pretty accurate, but I still prefer my cougar to it. I have put about 400 rounds through it (cougar) w/o a failure.

I personally didn't care for the trigger on the SR9. Like everything else though - it is a matter of getting used to it.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I have the PX4sc in 9mm and the full size in .40. I love both weapons. They feel great in my hand and shoot even better. I loved the full size so much that I bought the compact. The full size is beside my bed in a picture frame with a streamlight attached to the rail and the compact is in my waist band right now. I carry it everyday.


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

Px4 ,,,,I had the Sr9 for not even 24 hours before taking it back,,,,it's not typical ruger quality,,,crap is more like it IMO


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

TcRoc said:


> Px4 ,,,,I had the Sr9 for not even 24 hours before taking it back,,,,it's not typical ruger quality,,,crap is more like it IMO


I still have not gotten around to getting anything. Too busy during the holidays but it's time to decide. I'm leaning towards a sig SP 2022. Great price and by most opinions a great gun.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Sigs are great quality also. If you do not want to spend the money for a new one try the Certified Preowned on their website.

If I were looking at a Sig I would probably look into that route to save some money for mags or ammo.


----------



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

buck32 said:


> Sigs are great quality also. If you do not want to spend the money for a new one try the Certified Preowned on their website.
> 
> If I were looking at a Sig I would probably look into that route to save some money for mags or ammo.


Local dealer sells the SP 2022 for $495 so not a bad price. I'll have to look at the preowned on their website. Been there a few times but never checked the used stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Duke505 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a PX4 SC and love it. Great gun.


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

There are stealth low profile levers for the PX4 and the sub-compact which decrease the overall width by about .3". Here is the thread in the Beretta forum.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=17382


----------

